# Nodak Discount



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Chris,

How much is the Nodak discount? Just wonding, I am interested in buying a few things from Nodak Outdoors.

PM me when you have a chance.

Thanks,

ST


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

Do people from MN get discounts too??? :huh:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I think you need to be a supporting member to get the discount.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Check the Members's Section:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members.php

Prices are listed. Considering you live in Bismarck I could meet you to save you the shipping as well. 

PM me if you have any more Q's on the clothing.



#1Waterfowler said:


> Do people from MN get discounts too??? :huh:


Geography has nothing to do with it. Like Deltaboy guessed correctly, it's for supporting members.

Thanks.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Chris,

Thanks for the info! I will be buying something from ya, just need to work on the girlfriend a little bit... Trying to get her to buy my B-day present early.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

"Do people from MN get discounts too??? "

Only a comment like that from #1Waterfowler... :roll:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I think ALL supporting members will get a discount from Nodak Outdoors. It doesn't matter what state your from... I could be wrong, but this is how I read it in the supporting member's section.

:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FYI...

I have 2XL sizes on the way for the shirts and sweatshirts.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah I'll need one of the 2XL's also Huey..

I think I over prepared last winter and put on few extra L.B's

Mad-EE


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2004)

MnDiver, what's crawled up your skirt??? :roll: Nah, I just noticed it said Nodak discount, thought it might be saving on a tax if you're from NoDak. Thanks for the input guys. Guess I should've relized that.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Chris
Job well done on the logos.. I like them alot, I have seen soo many ugly snows and canucks on apparel, nice to see you have some taste.


----------

